# Witerizing The Tt



## happycampers (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Are tt has been winterize for a few months now, but I was wondering do people leave the slide out bed out or do you keep it closed







. While driving around, I notice some people with slide outs keep theirs open. We do get alot of snow and very cold temperature. Whats the best thing to do.

Thanks Rachelle


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I keep mine closed when I don't need them open for a reason. Without slide awnings all kinds of stuff collects on top of mine and wet leaves will stain. Plus I would think exposing the slide seals to the elements more would deteriate them much faster. They are less likely to leak also if closed.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I see no usefull purpose to leaving them open with the exception that maybe they are using the TT for some reason in the cold and choose not to open and close it with the gaskets cold. The TT is a great place to hide Christmas presents so the slide could be open for that reason.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Rachelle,

I would definitely close the slide up when not in use.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Can't even fathom the idea of leaving any of the slides open all winter. Big NO vote from me on that thought.


----------

